# What do you think she is mixed with?



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Vet docs say German Shepherd Mix. Shes 42 lbs at 6mos. I got her at 9 weeks and she was about 16 lbs. Thinking about getting a hereditary test. But thought I should get yalls input first. She has a curled tail, bat ears, a little lanky. She's my girl! Here are a few pictures of her since I got her. Her sister is salt and peppery and stout. Eve is more lanky.
View attachment 79706

View attachment 79714

View attachment 79722

View attachment 79730

View attachment 79738

View attachment 79746















Her and her sister when we got them.














Learns tricks very quick. Knew speak quiet come sit down shake fetch stay kennel rollover play dead by 4 months. Very curious and everything catches her attention. Loves chasing things. Loves to follow me and be with me however not overly affectionate. Is independent. Loves meeting other dogs. Likes meeting people but doesnt go crazy. Loooves hide and go seek, raw hide, and tummy rubs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Some pics may or may not have shown.








































Curly tail.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Umm... that is a pure bred GSD, her color is sable, she is beautiful, I dont know what the heck your vet is talking about! She has a "gay tail" some GSD's do doesnt mean they are not pure, of course only way to know for sure is to have AKC/CKC/UKC papers, but she is totally pure


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I see a beautiful GSD pup

My boy was awkward looking at 6 months. Really like teenage boys are at 15-16


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

she's mixed with German Shepherd.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Um she looks pretty close to my pure Gsd with papers, she's a very pretty girlie..


----------



## rstackels (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi I was wondering the same thing do you think my German shepherd is mixed he is 10weeks old theres pics in my album idk how to add it on here thanks a lot ahead of time


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

OP, yours is a GSD, plain and simple. 



rstackels said:


> Hi I was wondering the same thing do you think my German shepherd is mixed he is 10weeks old theres pics in my album idk how to add it on here thanks a lot ahead of time


Yes, yours is a mix. However, those ears are adorable.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Mixed with radio telescope I think.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Except for the white front paws, looks pure GSD.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The white paws can be a result of poor breeding, but other than that, she looks purebred.


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I got Eve from the Humane Society for 70 dollars. Her HS paperwork says "German Shepherd Mix" which is what makes me wonder. Shes not as stocky as other german shepherds and her coat is relatively short. but then again im sure gsd come in many different shapes and sizes.  I love her never the less!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

She looks like a sable german shepherd to me in that awkward bat ears and big head stage =] she´s very cute. Don´t always listen to vets, my vet was sure Maya wasn´t pure because of her sable color. Some people just think that if not black and tan, not a german shepherd. but let´s wait and see as she grows. Enjoy her!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Still a pure gsd 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

